# Happy 6 Months Gracie...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, my little girl is 6 months old today! Have I really had her 2 months already? She is such a good little girl...she has stolen all of our hearts. 
Here are a couple of pictures I took today...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday! She is precious!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday from my Gracie to yours. Lots of lickies from my Grace.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy Half-First-Birthday, Gracie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah Gracie! You're getting to be a big girl now. The time does fly by, doesn't it??!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww what a sweetheart! Happy half-year Gracie! arty:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What a cutie Gracie is!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy 6 month birthday, Gracie!!!

Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, she's adorable. What a sweet face she has.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Happy half Birthday. :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the adorable shaggy stage. Be sure to take lots of pics cause they grow up so quick!

Amanda


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy birthday, she is so cute


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a proud mama! Gracie is a little doll!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww, happy half-Birthday Gracie  
She's starting to look like a big girl.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone...I love my Gracie!!!!


----------

